# Advice please on sub.....



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi. I would like some opinions on this sub. I am going to meet up with this guy selling it on FB locally. He said it was purchased form CV. He states it is an awesome sub and that the bass is unreal. He is selling it to me for $70. I will be hooking it up to my Onkyo 7.2 surround tomorrow and put on a few movies and songs to see how it holds up. I am pretty sure it was manufactured in 2005? Those of you who are familiar with this sub what do yall think? should i go for it?

I currently have two onkyo subs firing from my living room Onkyo AV. It is currently on a crossover of 80. I have been told to put it on 100 crossover. any ideas on this crossover setting? I have two polk audio tower speakers and polk audio center and surrounds plus surround backs.

any input would be greatly appreciated. thx in advance. i included some pics of the sub.

this is the link i found to the sub.

http://www.cnet.com/products/cerwin-vega-ht-s10/specs/

http://www.ebay.com/rvw/Cerwin-Vega-...fer-/69618360/


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

My floor speakers are tsi400's polk audio. I have them setup to where all the bass comes from subs. I got 2 polk audio psw10's. I have them at 80. Advice?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

The frequency for the Vega is 50-150hz so depending on what you are looking for you won't get any slam especially with movies. Maybe since you have 2 Onkyo subs you are not looking for that. 
If you have auto calibration on your receiver have the avr set the crossovers.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

thx


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Looking at the photos it looks like the driver is damaged? The dust cap looks creased. That sub would hardly be any good even for music as it only hits 50Hz My mains go lower than that. I would pass on it even for $70.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

k. ill check that out later on when he comes over. this is my setup:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice :T
I would stick with what you have. Those Onkyo subs will definitely go lower than the CV.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

What Tony said is true. As an example I had an RCA 200 watt that could do 35hz (maybe just on paper) in mint condition and I sold it for around $60. Maybe Vega and RCA are in a different league but still get something descent if planning on putting it to good use.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Actually that setup is my man cave lololol. The 7 speakers are Polk audio. I have another two surround sound setups. 

one in the living room which runs on 2 polk audio floor speakers and center channel, 4 sony surrounds and two onkyo subs....all running on an onkyo AV.

I have the 3rd one (PPV setup) in the garage. that is a sony AV with two onkyo L and R, Sony C, 2 onkyo surrounds and i just bought it a sony 100w sub. 

I am thinking (if it sounds good) of putting the cerwin vega either in the garage or living room.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

hooked up the sub and tested it using transformers (new one), avengers and some songs on youtube. I can honestly say it sound great. nice deep sound. I really liked the way it through out the bass. i talked him down to 60. happy camper. thx for the advice.

crossover 80 or 100?


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

thx. guys


----------

